

Tell HN: Like monitors.txt? Henchmon Beta wants you - eliot_sykes

Yesterday I published a little idea on HN I had about simplifying web app monitoring using monitors.txt (http://monitorstxt.org).<p>Based on this idea, I'm building Henchmon, a monitoring service that'll use http://yoursite.com/monitors.txt to setup monitors for your app.<p>If you're interested in monitors.txt, please register for the Henchmon Beta at http://www.henchmon.com and I'll be in touch soon when its ready.
======
eliot_sykes
<http://www.henchmon.com>

